# What's your worst experience as a guest?



## OMAAbound (Oct 1, 2014)

Today I played at a club near heathrow airport, it will remain nameless as it was a nice course, but the members were extremely rude and it wasn't the "warm and friendly" greeting they advertise to visitors.I didn't turn up with a tee time but was told he could "squeeze me in" at 1040. Went on the range and warmed up and nobody teed off in the time I was there. 2 members were teeing off before me so I asked if they minded if I cousl join them, to which they responded "oh no! We don't play with visitors!" Later in the round I was charged up in from begin by a member who wasn't waiting for anyone! Teeing off as I'm stood in the fairway!? Yet when I let him thru he'd obviously left his manners at home and gave me an evil glare as he walked past! Then on the 18th I hit my 2nd into the green side bunker, played my shot and there was no rake, no problem I'll get one from the other one! Two member on the first tee watching me charged over and asked of I knew the etiquette of golf at all and why I weren't raking that bunker!?Has anyone else had an experience, or worse, than I had today!


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Oct 1, 2014)

I was told, not asked, to tuck the corner of my polo shirt in as the Captain was "over there" and I would get a ticking off.  Needless to say I untucked the rest of my polo.

It was in Nottingham and begins with a "W"


----------



## rosecott (Oct 1, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			I was told, not asked, to tuck the corner of my polo shirt in as the Captain was "over there" and I would get a ticking off.  Needless to say I untucked the rest of my polo.

It was in Nottingham and begins with a "W"
		
Click to expand...

That narrows it down to 2 and I've never heard of that kind of issue with either.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 1, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			I was told, not asked, to tuck the corner of my polo shirt in as the Captain was "over there" and I would get a ticking off.  Needless to say I untucked the rest of my polo.

It was in Nottingham and begins with a "W"
		
Click to expand...

Surely if it's the dress code of the club to have the shirt tucked in then it's only right that the person asked you ? Obviously dependent on the way you were asked


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 1, 2014)

OMAAbound said:



			Today I played at a club near heathrow airport, it will remain nameless as it was a nice course, but the members were extremely rude and it wasn't the "warm and friendly" greeting they advertise to visitors.I didn't turn up with a tee time but was told he could "squeeze me in" at 1040. Went on the range and warmed up and nobody teed off in the time I was there. 2 members were teeing off before me so I asked if they minded if I cousl join them, to which they responded "oh no! We don't play with visitors!" Later in the round I was charged up in from begin by a member who wasn't waiting for anyone! Teeing off as I'm stood in the fairway!? Yet when I let him thru he'd obviously left his manners at home and gave me an evil glare as he walked past! Then on the 18th I hit my 2nd into the green side bunker, played my shot and there was no rake, no problem I'll get one from the other one! Two member on the first tee watching me charged over and asked of I knew the etiquette of golf at all and why I weren't raking that bunker!?Has anyone else had an experience, or worse, than I had today!
		
Click to expand...


Personally I'd email your experience to the club. Unless they know how visitors are being treated there's no chance of it changing


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surely if it's the dress code of the club to have the shirt tucked in then it's only right that the person asked you ? Obviously dependent on the way you were asked
		
Click to expand...

It literally was a 5cm bit of shirt that had came loose during one of my power shots lol.  I hadn't even noticed and I was told not asked or else the big bad captain would get me


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Oct 1, 2014)

rosecott said:



			That narrows it down to 2 and I've never heard of that kind of issue with either.
		
Click to expand...

Wollaton about 7 years or so ago.  Thankfully I no longer have to go anywhere near Nottingham


----------



## rosecott (Oct 1, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Wollaton about 7 years or so ago.  Thankfully I no longer have to go anywhere near Nottingham
		
Click to expand...

That's a great pity as it's a course well worth the effort to play. My experience in the last few years has been in the Winter Alliance when they probably keep any knobs well away. Generally speaking, it has no reputation for members with excessively grand ideas. Are you sure it wasn't a rutting stag that challenged you? They can be nasty.


----------



## evahakool (Oct 1, 2014)

Played at Dale Hill in Sussex a few years ago, booked a mid morning tee time on a Tuesday, pro told us on arrival that there was a women's competition on that just started but not to worry and just go and tee off at our allotted time. On the second fairway whist waiting for the green to clear the women who were behind hit their shots and two out of the three landed right next to us.

We decided to go to the tenth tee to try and keep out of their way, walking back down the side of the first fairway a women came over to us and said  in a very unfriendly way " would you mind not walking down my fairway" we did stand still while they took their shots.
Thank goodness you don't find this attitude to often.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Oct 1, 2014)

rosecott said:



			That's a great pity as it's a course well worth the effort to play. My experience in the last few years has been in the Winter Alliance when they probably keep any knobs well away. Generally speaking, it has no reputation for members with excessively grand ideas. Are you sure it wasn't a rutting stag that challenged you? They can be nasty.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha!  The course itself was enjoyable, especially when you cross the track and go through the gate


----------



## rosecott (Oct 1, 2014)

What tends to be forgotten is, that as soon as your visitor's green fee has been accepted, you should be afforded the same courtesy as any member who has also paid by dint of his annual membership. Self-appointed dress policemen should not be allowed to speak to visitors. If they imagine a problem then they should convey their concerns to the manager/secretary or the professional staff


----------



## 6inchcup (Oct 1, 2014)

rosecott said:



			What tends to be forgotten is, that as soon as your visitor's green fee has been accepted, you should be afforded the same courtesy as any member who has also paid by dint of his annual membership. Self-appointed dress policemen should not be allowed to speak to visitors. If they imagine a problem then they should convey their concerns to the manager/secretary or the professional staff
		
Click to expand...

so you pay a small green fee and expect to be treated as a member,but think it is ok not to abide by the rules and not be told of an infringement,i wouldn't care who you were member, visitor, captain,i would inform you,if you decided to take no notice of be abusive i would then inform the secretary or pro to intervene on the course,what right has a visitor to be a law unto themselves


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Oct 2, 2014)

I only ever play as a guest, as I'm not a member anywhere.

I accept that I need to abide by the rules of the place I'm asking to play.  That's the deal.  I'm not going to turn up at Royal St George's without a valid handicap, in jeans and tee shirt.  If I make a mistake, point it out to me nicely - I probably didn't realise what I was doing.

I've always been treated fine everywhere I've been.  I was very daunted walking into the pro shop at John O'Gaunt (which looked to me pretty exclusive from the outside) for my first lesson a few years ago, not knowing which end of a golf club is up, but I was brilliantly welcomed, looked after and have been ever since.  

The one thing that always really irks me at many places I play is the row of spaces in the car park for Captain, Ladies Captain, Vice President and so on.  It is never inconvenient to park somewhere else, but this faux-hierarchy just adds to a sense of elitism, which I cannot abide.  When I'm in charge, the signs for permanently reserved car park spaces go in the skip on day one.  If I'm in the bar and sitting in "your" seat, then get over it or site next to me and have a chat!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2014)

The problem is a lot of those people do a lot of work for the club to allow the club to survive and the also do it for no payment - so the very least they should get is a spot in the car park 

And I have yet to find a car park where the walk from the other spaces is that much of an issue


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Wollaton about 7 years or so ago.  Thankfully I no longer have to go anywhere near Nottingham
		
Click to expand...

As a resident of Nottingham all I can say is good riddance, we don't wan't yobbos like you round these parts, we have standards. What will be next, flip flops in the club house??? The fewer track suit wearing chavs we have playing courses like Sherwood Forest, Coxmoor and Hollinwell the better, so please keep away

Never actually played Wollaton although I've walked past it many times when I go to Wollaton Park. I do actually know a member there who has offered to sign me in so I may take him up on the offer.


----------



## rosecott (Oct 2, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			so you pay a small green fee and expect to be treated as a member,but think it is ok not to abide by the rules and not be told of an infringement,i wouldn't care who you were member, visitor, captain,i would inform you,if you decided to take no notice of be abusive i would then inform the secretary or pro to intervene on the course,what right has a visitor to be a law unto themselves
		
Click to expand...

I don't see the relevance of the size of the green fee. After all, it is the club that sets the green fee. What I was saying was that any visitor should be treated with courtesy. Over-zealous members who take upon themselves the unofficial role of course policeman are one of the things which put prospective members off joining. Visitors have to visit the pro-shop to pay a green fee and, if they have in some way transgressed any code inadvertently or otherwise, it should be addressed at that point. I would not want to be a member of any club where ordinary members were constantly challenging visitors. Common courtesy should be the order of the day.


----------



## dufferman (Oct 2, 2014)

I played a really nice course on Monday, and on the 18th, out of nowhere, was hit by a ball from back on the tee. Awful behavior. 

What's worse is, the man in question was employed by a certain Golf Magazine. You'd think that they'd know better. Riff raff.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			As a resident of Nottingham all I can say is good riddance, we don't wan't yobbos like you round these parts, we have standards. What will be next, flip flops in the club house??? The fewer track suit wearing chavs we have playing courses like Sherwood Forest, Coxmoor and Hollinwell the better, so please keep away

Never actually played Wollaton although I've walked past it many times when I go to Wollaton Park. I do actually know a member there who has offered to sign me in so I may take him up on the offer.
		
Click to expand...

Remember to sew your shirt to your Y-Fronts


----------



## MattM (Oct 2, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			It was in Nottingham and begins with a "W"
		
Click to expand...

Was sure it wasn't Worksop, the friendliest club I've been to as a visitor by a long way. 

Have also played at Wollaton and can't say I remember it as being particularly unfriendly. Need to sort their tee time booking out though. Last time I played their it was still 'join the queue' on the first - with about 5 or 6 4-balls already waiting.


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 2, 2014)

Kilkenny Golf Club not once or twice but trice  , they must have the rudest members anywhere , and i will be the first to say the lady members in our place are one of  the best things about the club in Kilkenny ive never met any as rude .. saying hello sholdnt be a chore 

Incident 1.... we were due to play them in a match so we are entitled to a practice round at their course , we ring and book a practice time that suits the course & us , we turn up , go to the pro who welcomed  us and gave us cards etc and we go to the first tee , we were a bout 10 mins early but were told to go when buzzer rang on 1st (blind tee shot) 3 groups of 3 lady members arrive on the tee and ask us have we (forgive this) our balls in the shute .. What ? 
Seemingly there is a shute and u place ur ball in it to q up , nobody told us that when we booked or turned up  , we went around to the pro who came out but no way would they let us play even tho we were booked , we informed them we would be ringing the GUI.. we didnt bother of course 

Incident 2 

The day we played the match we were there early in the clubhouse as there was a match between Pool & Everton on think it may have been FA CUP semi (could be wrong) two members walked in and switched on the golf , yes i appreciate its a golf club but we had been there and were watching the match , in fairness the barman did get it back on .. but it shouldnt have happened , neither should Andy  Donkeys goal ha ha 

(The young guy i played against and his caddy were sound )

Incident 3 we were playing a society outing there as we were putting on the 13th . 4 members rocked up to the 14th tee and set up , they were still teeing off as we approached the tee , they ignored us and walked on , one of our members rang the clubhouse (i know before the high horse brigade start , his phone was off and he turned it on ) whoever answered the phone said they would get someone out to sort it , of course it never happened  ...

Love the course but i wont go back again


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 2, 2014)

I can't recall ever having had any sort of bad 'guest' experience.  Maybe I have had something sometime - but it must have been pretty unimportant or minor as nothing comes to mind.  Maybe I've been lucky - but I wouldn't have thought so.


----------



## 6inchcup (Oct 2, 2014)

rosecott said:



			I don't see the relevance of the size of the green fee. After all, it is the club that sets the green fee. What I was saying was that any visitor should be treated with courtesy. Over-zealous members who take upon themselves the unofficial role of course policeman are one of the things which put prospective members off joining. Visitors have to visit the pro-shop to pay a green fee and, if they have in some way transgressed any code inadvertently or otherwise, it should be addressed at that point. I would not want to be a member of any club where ordinary members were constantly challenging visitors. Common courtesy should be the order of the day.
		
Click to expand...

i was referring to the green fee over the yearly membership fee,how would the pro know what they were doing on the course,how would you approach the situation at your club,4 ball in front all visitors got all the gear and look smart ,then start shouting using crude language,dont rake bunkers or repair pitch marks ,throw empty drinks cans in the rough etc,would you just smile and say they are visitors,confront them or wait till you had finished then tell someone,your answer will be interesting.


----------



## Sweep (Oct 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The problem is a lot of those people do a lot of work for the club to allow the club to survive and the also do it for no payment - so the very least they should get is a spot in the car park 

And I have yet to find a car park where the walk from the other spaces is that much of an issue
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer


----------



## rosecott (Oct 2, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			i was referring to the green fee over the yearly membership fee,how would the pro know what they were doing on the course,how would you approach the situation at your club,4 ball in front all visitors got all the gear and look smart ,then start shouting using crude language,dont rake bunkers or repair pitch marks ,throw empty drinks cans in the rough etc,would you just smile and say they are visitors,confront them or wait till you had finished then tell someone,your answer will be interesting.
		
Click to expand...

If they were as bad as that, perhaps confrontation would not be the wisest choice - and I'm no shrinking violet. For emergency purposes, I do carry a mobile phone (on silent) in my bag. I would use that to alert the appropriate club staff.


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 2, 2014)

rosecott said:



			What tends to be forgotten is, that as soon as your visitor's green fee has been accepted, you should be afforded the same courtesy as any member who has also paid by dint of his annual membership. Self-appointed dress policemen should not be allowed to speak to visitors. If they imagine a problem then they should convey their concerns to the manager/secretary or the professional staff

Click to expand...

Yes i have to agree , and also if you did decide for some unknown reason to get involved then politeness costs nothing , 



6inchcup said:



			so you pay a small green fee and expect to be treated as a member,but think it is ok not to abide by the rules and not be told of an infringement,i wouldn't care who you were member, visitor, captain,i would inform you,if you decided to take no notice of be abusive i would then inform the secretary or pro to intervene on the course,what right has a visitor to be a law unto themselves
		
Click to expand...

No problem with being informed at all , its the manner of how you are told , clubs need revenue from visitors (well most do) so do members or costs will go up , if someone is  a member they should be an ambassador for that club in a friendly & polite way or keep stum



Liverpoolphil said:



			The problem is a lot of those people do a lot of work for the club to allow the club to survive and the also do it for no payment - so the very least they should get is a spot in the car park 

And I have yet to find a car park where the walk from the other spaces is that much of an issue
		
Click to expand...

Again i have to agree with this ^


----------



## 6inchcup (Oct 2, 2014)

rosecott said:



			If they were as bad as that, perhaps confrontation would not be the wisest choice - and I'm no shrinking violet. For emergency purposes, I do carry a mobile phone (on silent) in my bag. I would use that to alert the appropriate club staff.
		
Click to expand...

i would probably do the same,but if we the members of the club dont politely mention club rules when on the course who will,as i said i dont care who they are i would say something and i would expect the same if i transgressed a rule at a club i visited.


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 2, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			i was referring to the green fee over the yearly membership fee,how would the pro know what they were doing on the course,how would you approach the situation at your club,4 ball in front all visitors got all the gear and look smart ,then start shouting using crude language,dont rake bunkers or repair pitch marks ,throw empty drinks cans in the rough etc,would you just smile and say they are visitors,confront them or wait till you had finished then tell someone,your answer will be interesting.
		
Click to expand...

Not acceptable in any way and cant say its ever happened in our place ..
I works as a doorman in a busy pub and have done clubs etc for 23 years now , id offer this bit of advise to everyone on here..
 if u encounter this as explained on the course , DO NOT confront it as there is only one way it will go , inform the people in charge of what is going on and inform them of the extent of it and let them deal with it 





rosecott said:



			If they were as bad as that, perhaps confrontation would not be the wisest choice - and I'm no shrinking violet. For emergency purposes, I do carry a mobile phone (on silent) in my bag. I would use that to alert the appropriate club staff.
		
Click to expand...

Wise words ... i have trained for years in martial arts and conflict resolution and id say this above is good advice ..


----------



## pendodave (Oct 2, 2014)

Two friends of mine played at a local club last weekend, one is a member, one was a guest.

On the walk from the carpark to the pro shop they were upbraided by a crusty old member because the guest had a partially untucked shirt. Hadn't even signed in !

I'm with Rosecott, if you've got an issue with the dress code exhibited by a guest, take it up with their host member or pro 'offline'. I genuinely struggle to see what is to be gained by being so unwelcoming to a visitor who is a potential member and a source of revenue. It beggars belief. And is just plain bad manners.

The only time I would directly discuss an issue with a visitor is if they were hacking the course up, and even then with as much courtesy as I could muster.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 2, 2014)

Strangest one for me was at Ormskirk. About 8 of us from the board played and we were the last off the course. Last group came up the 18th in near darkness (my excuse ) . Anyway lovely back 9 as I had heard. front 9 Nowt special really. Could play the back 9 over and over. Some special holes there. 

Anywhoo, the first group were already sitting outside having a drink as it was still a lovely mild night round Easter. I went in to pick up some beers in the spike bar. We were the only people left at the club along with the barman.  He was mucking around putting nuts into bowls instead of handing out bags etc. Basically making work for himself. he served one of the other lads and then when he was ready to serve me, he said would I step into the main bar. It was about 10 feet around the corner from me. When i got to the door he had quickly run around and said I couldn't come in without a shirt and tie on. The bar was 5feet from where I was standing in the doorway.  I asked why he had invited me around to this bar?  he said sure head outside, ill serve you there! 

Just an all round strange fish!  even if he had made the mistake, just serve me as no one else was at the club and I would have been all of 5feet in the door.

Not very welcoming at all :mmm:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2014)

Thankfully most of us realise that these single members shouldn't reflect the whole club as we have Prob all have people like this in our own clubs


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 2, 2014)

Years ago I played in a Christmas society day at the course by Hampton Court, 18 holes followed by a full Xmas dinner.
My match was last out and they only served us vegetables as they had run out of ham and turkey.


----------



## Davey247 (Oct 2, 2014)

I had the thread a couple of months about being branded a cheat - that was pretty poor.

Other than that there have been a couple of occasions where playing with a society, we have found the courses have remained open despite large amounts of fairways and greens being under water.  The response?  We need the green fees from you all.  I appreciate that some clubs are going through a hard time, but it makes the opinion you have of a particular club be rock bottom.


----------



## Slab (Oct 2, 2014)

Whether its a dress code transgression or breach of mobile phone use or wearing a hat indoors etc etc, I've yet to see any visitors guide/policy on any club website where members are empowered by the club to raise the issue with the person making the breach 

It is always the role of the pro, committee member or members of staff who are empowered to raise with the individual... never the ordinary members

There is a real danger that when ordinary members take on this unofficial 'enforcer' role that the situation will end with a grievance of some kind by one or both parties

Report it if you must... and then stay out of it!


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 2, 2014)

After playing formby ladies club in freezing cold wind, I made the mistake of walking into the ladies clubhouse with my bobble hat still perched on my head.  One of the delightful ladies pointed out that I could of got changed over there. I immediately realised what I had done and bashfully took off my hat and offered an apology. 

I thought that was a funny and tactful way of approaching the issue. We had a nice chat after that and they returned to their game of bridge. Splendid!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2014)

pendodave said:



			Two friends of mine played at a local club last weekend, one is a member, one was a guest.

On the walk from the carpark to the pro shop they were upbraided by a crusty old member because the guest had a partially untucked shirt. Hadn't even signed in !

I'm with Rosecott, if you've got an issue with the dress code exhibited by a guest, take it up with their host member or pro 'offline'. I genuinely struggle to see what is to be gained by being so unwelcoming to a visitor who is a potential member and a source of revenue. It beggars belief. And is just plain bad manners.

The only time I would directly discuss an issue with a visitor is if they were hacking the course up, and even then with as much courtesy as I could muster.
		
Click to expand...

Had one experience where a member came across 2 fairways to admonish me for having part of my (ping) shirt untucked under a (ping) windcheater top.  Where he had a full fat man fold over, wheezing away, belly sprawling out over his belt which looked pretty disgusting if I am honest. But he was dressed according to the rules.  And I know for a fact the club is really struggling and membership has dropped off a lot.

I agree I was breaking a rule and I am sure people will say that if I can't abide by the rules then don't play there.  But I am struggling to see how I was offending the chap so much for him to walk across 2 fairways to tell me, and why he could not just let it go.  It was pretty clear I kind of knew what i was doing on the golf course and was not hacking it up in any way.  And whilst I agree that he is probably very untypical of the average member there, all he has done is ensure I will not rush to join that club.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 2, 2014)

pendodave said:



			Two friends of mine played at a local club last weekend, one is a member, one was a guest.

On the walk from the carpark to the pro shop they were upbraided by a crusty old member because the guest had a partially untucked shirt. Hadn't even signed in !

I'm with Rosecott, if you've got an issue with the dress code exhibited by a guest, take it up with their host member or pro 'offline'. I genuinely struggle to see what is to be gained by being so unwelcoming to a visitor who is a potential member and a source of revenue. It beggars belief. And is just plain bad manners.

The only time I would directly discuss an issue with a visitor is if they were hacking the course up, and even then with as much courtesy as I could muster.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you 100%. Make people welcome, not uncomfortable. It is why memberships are dropping. 

Similar to garryinderry- a friend of mine played Ganton, very pompous club in York, nice course though. He was in the bar afterwards and was looking to choose his beer. He could not see the pumps so went to look at them. "Nooooo" came the scream of the lady behind the bar. "You can't cross that line, that is the members area.". "I only want to take 2 steps to see the beer options". "Not allowed" She then walked to the beer pumps, wrote down the names and came back. Two steps was all it would have taken. Pompous. "Nice course, wouldn't go back" was the comment. Who has a members and visitors area? If I play another club I don't want to be made to feel like a second class citizen.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			i was referring to the green fee over the yearly membership fee,how would the pro know what they were doing on the course,how would you approach the situation at your club,*4 ball in front all visitors got all the gear and look smart ,then start shouting using crude language,dont rake bunkers or repair pitch marks ,throw empty drinks cans in the rough* etc,would you just smile and say they are visitors,confront them or wait till you had finished then tell someone,your answer will be interesting.
		
Click to expand...

Is this typical of a golf club visitor that they do all of the highlighted stuff?  Or is it just an extremely far fetched and unrealistic example you are using to try and justify your point?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 2, 2014)

Slab said:



			Whether its a dress code transgression or breach of mobile phone use or wearing a hat indoors etc etc, I've yet to see any visitors guide/policy on any club website where members are empowered by the club to raise the issue with the person making the breach 

It is always the role of the pro, committee member or members of staff who are empowered to raise with the individual... never the ordinary members

There is a real danger that when ordinary members take on this unofficial 'enforcer' role that the situation will end with a grievance of some kind by one or both parties

Report it if you must... and then stay out of it!
		
Click to expand...

Surely in a members club *every* member is empowered to enforce club rules and standards.  Or am I missing your point.


----------



## mcbroon (Oct 2, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			Strangest one for me was at Ormskirk. About 8 of us from the board played and we were the last off the course. Last group came up the 18th in near darkness (my excuse ) . Anyway lovely back 9 as I had heard. front 9 Nowt special really. Could play the back 9 over and over. Some special holes there. 

Anywhoo, the first group were already sitting outside having a drink as it was still a lovely mild night round Easter. I went in to pick up some beers in the spike bar. We were the only people left at the club along with the barman.  He was mucking around putting nuts into bowls instead of handing out bags etc. Basically making work for himself. he served one of the other lads and then when he was ready to serve me, he said would I step into the main bar. It was about 10 feet around the corner from me. When i got to the door he had quickly run around and said I couldn't come in without a shirt and tie on. The bar was 5feet from where I was standing in the doorway.  I asked why he had invited me around to this bar?  he said sure head outside, ill serve you there! 

Just an all round strange fish!  even if he had made the mistake, just serve me as no one else was at the club and I would have been all of 5feet in the door.

Not very welcoming at all :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

He was a particularly weird guy, though. But as you say, a weird end to what had otherwise been a great day.


----------



## matt71 (Oct 2, 2014)

Had an issue before even playing atthe club. Was looking to join around the Preston area and had a nosey atPenwortham. Anyway they have an automatic barrier you need a code to enter toget in.  As I was a visiting had no codeso buzzed the button to talk to the pro to let me in. This was taking a fewmins as no answer at 1st when a member pulled up behind and started to throwhis arms around in the car followed by beeping his horn. 

The pro let us in but the guy in thecar was quite clearly not happy with slight delay. As I parked up he tutted andmoaned under his breath walking to the club house. I apologised for the delay(despite not being my fault) and tried to explain the issue but for some reasonhe just did not want to know and just looked down at me.

I decided to mention this to the prowho know who the guy was and advised we have some members who are like this andtry not to worry (which I found bizarre). I made my mind up there and then thiswas not the club to join and left. 

Blessing in disguise I bumped intothat bloke as I joined a really friendly bunch at another club J


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 2, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			He was a particularly weird guy, though. But as you say, a weird end to what had otherwise been a great day.
		
Click to expand...

Lovely day. I hadn't noticed any of the stuffiness the place had a bit of reputation for. Everyone I spoke to was fine and we had no bother at all.  This strange barman managed to trip the clubs reputation up at the final hurdle. 

I would have no problems playing there again. That kind of thing doesn't leave a sour taste in my mouth, I just found it utterly strange behaviour.


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2014)

Not really had one. Hugh Grant ignoring me, and not even saying thank you when I held the door open for him at Sunningdale ?


----------



## Slab (Oct 2, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Surely in a members club *every* member is empowered to enforce club rules and standards.  Or am I missing your point.
		
Click to expand...

Think you're missing it a bit...

That's like saying in a members club every member is empowered to cut the grass on the 18th green or pull a pint behind the bar or decide on membership applications or how much subs should be or anything else concerned with operating and running a golf club

Club rules and policies exist for members (& visitors) to comply with and adhere to, not enforce 

Member status gives no 'enforcement powers' unless the club decide on it (& I havnt seen any that do)


----------



## Slicer30 (Oct 2, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Kilkenny Golf Club not once or twice but trice  , they must have the rudest members anywhere , and i will be the first to say the lady members in our place are one of  the best things about the club in Kilkenny ive never met any as rude .. saying hello sholdnt be a chore 

Incident 1.... we were due to play them in a match so we are entitled to a practice round at their course , we ring and book a practice time that suits the course & us , we turn up , go to the pro who welcomed  us and gave us cards etc and we go to the first tee , we were a bout 10 mins early but were told to go when buzzer rang on 1st (blind tee shot) 3 groups of 3 lady members arrive on the tee and ask us have we (forgive this) our balls in the shute .. What ? 
Seemingly there is a shute and u place ur ball in it to q up , nobody told us that when we booked or turned up  , we went around to the pro who came out but no way would they let us play even tho we were booked , we informed them we would be ringing the GUI.. we didnt bother of course 

Incident 2 

The day we played the match we were there early in the clubhouse as there was a match between Pool & Everton on think it may have been FA CUP semi (could be wrong) two members walked in and switched on the golf , yes i appreciate its a golf club but we had been there and were watching the match , in fairness the barman did get it back on .. but it shouldnt have happened , neither should Andy  Donkeys goal ha ha 

(The young guy i played against and his caddy were sound )

Incident 3 we were playing a society outing there as we were putting on the 13th . 4 members rocked up to the 14th tee and set up , they were still teeing off as we approached the tee , they ignored us and walked on , one of our members rang the clubhouse (i know before the high horse brigade start , his phone was off and he turned it on ) whoever answered the phone said they would get someone out to sort it , of course it never happened  ...

Love the course but i wont go back again
		
Click to expand...

I found Kilkenny one of the most unwelcoming of places I have been to in the South - took an Austrailian buddy of mine on a short tour before he flew home for good.  We were living in Dublin so had a few days driving about Waterford, Wexford, Tipperary and Kilkenny.  

Was amazed at how unfriendly it was in Kilkenny, hated the place.  Everyone you spoke to Scowled at you.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 2, 2014)

Slab said:



			Think you're missing it a bit...

That's like saying in a members club every member is empowered to cut the grass on the 18th green or pull a pint behind the bar or decide on membership applications or how much subs should be or anything else concerned with operating and running a golf club

Club rules and policies exist for members (& visitors) to comply with and adhere to, not enforce 

Member status gives no 'enforcement powers' unless the club decide on it (& I havnt seen any that do)
		
Click to expand...

Certainly mine did a few years back but it seems to have lapsed with changes in Captaincy and committee. Members were asked to politely remind members of the dress code if they transgressed and also the member if he had invited improperly dressed guests.

I think that the reasoning was that it was the members in a members club who vote for the type of dress code they want and therefore should be willing to help police it


----------



## Slab (Oct 2, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Certainly mine did a few years back but it seems to have lapsed with changes in Captaincy and committee. Members were asked to politely remind members of the dress code if they transgressed and also the member if he had invited improperly dressed guests.

I think that the reasoning was that it was the members in a members club who vote for the type of dress code they want and therefore should be willing to help police it
		
Click to expand...

Probably a good thing. The ability to pay a subs fee doesn't mean that an individual is skilled (either socially or in a business sense) to represent & communicate correctly with other fee paying members and visitors (potential members) on behalf of the club in terms of club policy


----------



## chrisd (Oct 2, 2014)

Slab said:



			Probably a good thing. The ability to pay a subs fee doesn't mean that an individual is skilled (either socially or in a business sense) to represent & communicate correctly with other fee paying members and visitors (potential members) on behalf of the club in terms of club policy
		
Click to expand...

Nor does the ability to be elected to a committee in my experience


----------



## Slab (Oct 2, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Nor does the ability to be elected to a committee in my experience
		
Click to expand...

lol true enough!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2014)

Slab said:



			Think you're missing it a bit...

That's like saying in a members club every member is empowered to cut the grass on the 18th green or pull a pint behind the bar or decide on membership applications or how much subs should be or anything else concerned with operating and running a golf club

Club rules and policies exist for members (& visitors) to comply with and adhere to, not enforce 

Member status gives no 'enforcement powers' unless the club decide on it (& I havnt seen any that do)
		
Click to expand...


At our place it is asked of the members to ensure their guests comply with dress codes and also its up to the members and staff to ensure people comply with the dress code etc so if a member sees someone incorrectly dressed then there is no reason to stop asking the person politely to comply with said dress code


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2014)

matt71 said:



Had an issue before even playing atthe club. Was looking to join around the Preston area and had a nosey atPenwortham. Anyway they have an automatic barrier you need a code to enter toget in.  As I was a visiting had no codeso buzzed the button to talk to the pro to let me in. This was taking a fewmins as no answer at 1st when a member pulled up behind and started to throwhis arms around in the car followed by beeping his horn. 

The pro let us in but the guy in thecar was quite clearly not happy with slight delay. As I parked up he tutted andmoaned under his breath walking to the club house. I apologised for the delay(despite not being my fault) and tried to explain the issue but for some reasonhe just did not want to know and just looked down at me.

I decided to mention this to the prowho know who the guy was and advised we have some members who are like this andtry not to worry (which I found bizarre). I made my mind up there and then thiswas not the club to join and left. 

Blessing in disguise I bumped intothat bloke as I joined a really friendly bunch at another club J

Click to expand...

I had exactly the same once when I was leaving a club near me in Notts but on the way out.  Needed a key code to get out but the pro shop hadn't mentioned this to me.  So I was trying to ring them when up comes a member behind me in his car.  I got out to explain that I did not have the code but instead of telling me what it was he told me that all members should know the code, asking me why I did not know the code.  I explained I was a visitor and no one has mentioned it to me, and he then kind of started telling me off for not knowing it.  He seemed determined to not give it to me and left me trying to ring the pro shop, but eventually worked out after a minute that unless I moved he could not get out.  So he gave it to me and then said 'make sure you get it yourself next time'.  What a charmer, I thought.

So I sent a letter off to the club informing them of this and they sent one back starting _Dear Miss_

Ironic thing is they email me every couple of weeks advertising membership deals.  Funny that...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			At our place it is asked of the members to ensure their guests comply with dress codes and also its up to the members and staff to ensure people comply with the dress code etc so *if a member sees someone incorrectly dressed then there is no reason to stop asking the person politely to comply with said dress code*

Click to expand...

True, but I am struggling to get my head round the mentality of someone who thinks they need to march across and tell someone to tuck their shirt in.  It's all a bit 'back at school' to me.  I would understand if someone was practicing pitching off a green or racing the golf buggies. But as for most other things like untucked shirts or the wrong coloured socks then surely life's too short?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 2, 2014)

I paid a full day green fee at a course and tee'd off in the morning on my own as nobody invited me to join up with them. Got to about the 5th hole and I was waiting on the tee for the group in front to move out of range when 2 ladies finished the hole in front, walked past me and tee'd up a ball on their tee. I walked up and told them I was waiting to play the hole. One of them replied that there was a ladies competition on and I was holding up the whole course and that I had to stand aside and let all the ladies play through. I politely explained that the group in front was holding everyone up and I was waiting on every shot. She said they were playing through to which I replied firmly but politely informing her that they weren't. I had paid for 36 holes and if I stood aside I wouldn't get 2 rounds in and if her club was happy to accept my money then I was entitled to play the course twice. She decided to back down and grudgingly said I better carry on then.   

I spoke to a member in the bar at lunchtime and mentioned the incident, turned out he was a past Captain and he was livid, couldn't have been any more apologetic and said he would talk to the ladies as the club policy was to allow single players standing on the course (this was before the rule change).

There is a member of this club on here


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			True, but I am struggling to get my head round the mentality of someone who thinks they need to march across and tell someone to tuck their shirt in.  It's all a bit 'back at school' to me.  I would understand if someone was practicing pitching off a green or racing the golf buggies. But as for most other things like untucked shirts or the wrong coloured socks then surely life's too short?
		
Click to expand...

Because clubs like to maintain their standards 

Clubs have dress rules - rules that if you want to play on the course you need to follow

So if someone asks you to tuck in a shirt or wear the right socks then they will be doing it for a reason - obviously as long as they are asked politely 

If people don't feel they should comply then they won't be able to play the course


----------



## Slab (Oct 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because clubs like to maintain their standards 

Clubs have dress rules - rules that if you want to play on the course you need to follow

So if someone asks you to tuck in a shirt or wear the right socks then they will be doing it for a reason - obviously as long as they are asked politely 

If people don't feel they should comply then they won't be able to play the course
		
Click to expand...

All fine in theory but as we know many members cant even filter themselves in using a 1st & 10th two tee start without a referee or even how/when to let a following group play through! So it should be no surprise that many members have no clue how to talk to someone politely about a perceived breach in club policy

I'll wager also there's a decent sized population of club members that last looked at their stated club policies the same day they last looked at a rule book


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2014)

Slab said:



			All fine in theory but as we know many members cant even filter themselves in using a 1st & 10th two tee start without a referee or even how/when to let a following group play through! So it should be no surprise that many members have no clue how to talk to someone politely about a perceived breach in club policy

I'll wager also there's a decent sized population of club members that last looked at their stated club policies the same day they last looked at a rule book 

Click to expand...

Many member ? Or possibly just a small minority that we use to judge many on ?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			At our place it is asked of the members to ensure their guests comply with dress codes and also its up to the members and staff to ensure people comply with the dress code etc so if a member sees someone incorrectly dressed then there is no reason to stop asking the person politely to comply with said dress code
		
Click to expand...

Quite

And so also if I see a guest dragging or pushing his trolley through our heather - when there are signs all over the places telling players to keep out of the heather - I'll pull the visitor up - politely.  Or if they are incorrectly dressed on the 1st and I can't find the pro or steward I'll mention the dress code - politely.  And indeed any general misbehaviour or misdemeanor on the course - such as climbing over boundary fences to get into neighbouring farmer's fields to get a ball - I'll mention.  And I think it would be expected of me.  I'm surprised that some clubs don't have such expectations of their members.

A few years ago one of our ladies playing the 9th pulled up Chris Evans (she didn't know who he was) for teeing off out of turn on our 6th - when big sign said to give priority to players teeing off 9th.  He got all uppity and vowed to never return.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because clubs like to maintain their standards 

Clubs have dress rules - rules that if you want to play on the course you need to follow

So if someone asks you to tuck in a shirt or wear the right socks then they will be doing it for a reason - obviously as long as they are asked politely 

If people don't feel they should comply then they won't be able to play the course
		
Click to expand...

Still agreeing with you LP


----------



## Slab (Oct 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Many member ? Or possibly just a small minority that we use to judge many on ?
		
Click to expand...

Many 


OK plenty examples on a concentrated forum like GM but we only hear about the instances that forum members come into contact with. Just imagine all the unreported instances that go on too...

If 10% of club members are members of GM and only 10% of instances are reported & 10% of those make it to the forum I make it that a breach in club policy is poorly handled by a 'course captain' once every 17 seconds!


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 2, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Quite

And so also if I see a guest dragging or pushing his trolley through our heather - when there are signs all over the places telling players to keep out of the heather - I'll pull the visitor up - politely.  Or if they are incorrectly dressed on the 1st and I can't find the pro or steward I'll mention the dress code - politely.  And indeed any general misbehaviour or misdemeanor on the course - such as climbing over boundary fences to get into neighbouring farmer's fields to get a ball - I'll mention.  And I think it would be expected of me.  I'm surprised that some clubs don't have such expectations of their members.

A few years ago one of our ladies playing the 9th pulled up Chris Evans (she didn't know who he was) for teeing off out of turn on our 6th - when big sign said to give priority to players teeing off 9th.  He got all uppity and vowed to never return.
		
Click to expand...

If you see people on the course using a DMD do you march over and tell them they have an unfair advantage?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 2, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			If you see people on the course using a DMD do you march over and tell them they have an unfair advantage?

Click to expand...

I'll march across and ask to see it so that I confirm that it is legal


----------



## GB72 (Oct 2, 2014)

I think that is all about how the situation is approached. A polite and friendly comment should be fine but too many people seem to enjoy telling people off with an air of superority, the have an attitude of I am a member so I am better and more important than you. People make mistakes or, believe it or not, have not read the full contents of a clubs web site. As for dress, I am of the opinion that if nothing is said when you pay your money, there is a tacit agreement that you have passed muster and are free to play. I was pulled up at my own club but was politely taken to one side and advised of my infringement. I had no problem with that.

I believe it is not a matter of what rules are in place or that members pick up on breaches but rather how the situation is dealt with. To my mind, paying a green fee makes you a temporary member and in the same way that you should abide by rules, memvers should treat you with equal respect and not a necessary inconvenience on their course


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Quite

And so also if I see a guest dragging or pushing his trolley through our heather - when there are signs all over the places telling players to keep out of the heather - I'll pull the visitor up - politely.  *Or if they are incorrectly dressed on the 1st and I can't find the pro or steward I'll mention the dress code - politely*.  And indeed any general misbehaviour or misdemeanor on the course - such as climbing over boundary fences to get into neighbouring farmer's fields to get a ball - I'll mention.  And I think it would be expected of me.  I'm surprised that some clubs don't have such expectations of their members.

A few years ago one of our ladies playing the 9th pulled up Chris Evans (she didn't know who he was) for teeing off out of turn on our 6th - when big sign said to give priority to players teeing off 9th.  He got all uppity and vowed to never return.
		
Click to expand...

But would it not be the case that in a world where participation and membership numbers are falling then there are much bigger things to worry about than someone having an untucked shirt?  And whilst I am sure you try and do it as politely as possible, there are people out there who either lack the necessary social skills or just plain enjoy acting like a school teacher and telling people off. And in a vast majority of cases this will end up winding someone up.  

As no one likes being 'told off' for what they are wearing, it's like being back at school and it only reinforces the perception that golf is a not particularly welcoming sport.  No matter how polite you think you are being, you will be winding the person up and embarrassing them, often in front of others, which will only exacerbate the situation.  

Yes if someone turns up with flip flops and a wife beater tee shirt, takes 3 swings on the 1st and does not manage to hit the ball then by all means something should probably be mentioned.  But talking to someone about an untucked shirt which, lets face it, is not doing any harm to anyone or spoiling anyone's enjoyment of the golf, no matter how polite you think you are being, just seems a little bit pathetic and sad to me in 2014. 

But hey ho, other views are available.

Also, serious question, would you or would you expect any member do the same to a group that was playing very slowly and not letting anyone through?  Would you have a word in the same way you'd have a word if they were keeping up with play and behaving fine, but someone had a shirt untucked?


----------



## matt71 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			But would it not be the case that in a world where participation and membership numbers are falling then there are much bigger things to worry about than someone having an untucked shirt?  And whilst I am sure you try and do it as politely as possible, there are people out there who either lack the necessary social skills or just plain enjoy acting like a school teacher and telling people off. And in a vast majority of cases this will end up winding someone up.  

As no one likes being 'told off' for what they are wearing, it's like being back at school and it only reinforces the perception that golf is a not particularly welcoming sport.  No matter how polite you think you are being, you will be winding the person up and embarrassing them, often in front of others, which will only exacerbate the situation.  

Yes if someone turns up with flip flops and a wife beater tee shirt, takes 3 swings on the 1st and does not manage to hit the ball then by all means something should probably be mentioned.  But talking to someone about an untucked shirt which, lets face it, is not doing any harm to anyone or spoiling anyone's enjoyment of the golf, no matter how polite you think you are being, just seems a little bit pathetic and sad to me in 2014. 

But hey ho, other views are available.

Also, serious question, would you or would you expect any member do the same to a group that was playing very slowly and not letting anyone through?  Would you have a word in the same way you'd have a word if they were keeping up with play and behaving fine, but someone had a shirt untucked?
		
Click to expand...

To be honest hacker kahn I find it very difficult to disagree with that post. There is more important things to worry about than someone's shirt being slightly out of their pants


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 2, 2014)

Slab said:



			If 10% of club members are members of GM and only 10% of instances are reported & 10% of those make it to the forum I make it that a breach in club policy is poorly handled by a 'course captain' once every 17 seconds!
		
Click to expand...

Did you know that 64.7% of statistics are made up on the spot?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 2, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



*But would it not be the case that in a world where participation and membership numbers are falling then there are much bigger things to worry about than someone having an untucked shirt? * And whilst I am sure you try and do it as politely as possible, there are people out there who either lack the necessary social skills or just plain enjoy acting like a school teacher and telling people off. And in a vast majority of cases this will end up winding someone up.  

As no one likes being 'told off' for what they are wearing, it's like being back at school and it only reinforces the perception that golf is a not particularly welcoming sport.  No matter how polite you think you are being, you will be winding the person up, often in front of others, which will only exacerbate the situation.  

Again if someone turns up with flip flops and a wife beater tee shirt, takes 3 swings on the 1st and does not manage to hit the ball then by all means something should probably be mentioned.  But talking to someone about an untucked shirt which, lets face it, is not doing any harm to anyone or spoiling anyone's enjoyment of the golf, no matter how polite you think you are being, just seems a little bit pathetic and sad to me in 2014. 

But hey ho, other views are available.
		
Click to expand...

Well whilst I might well agree with you on this I could play devil's advocate and ask whether it really matters at all that someone decided to 'can' playing golf altogether because they took umbrage at being asked at one club on one instance to tuck their shirt in.  Do I actually really need such a hyper-sensitive soul as a member of my club?  And even with falling numbers (we're increasing but need more) I maybe think not.

In our desperate hunt for new members and club sustainability we mustn't throw the baby out with the bathwater


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 2, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			But would it not be the case that in a world where participation and membership numbers are falling then there are much bigger things to worry about than someone having an untucked shirt?  And whilst I am sure you try and do it as politely as possible, there are people out there who either lack the necessary social skills or just plain enjoy acting like a school teacher and telling people off. And in a vast majority of cases this will end up winding someone up.  

As no one likes being 'told off' for what they are wearing, it's like being back at school and it only reinforces the perception that golf is a not particularly welcoming sport.  No matter how polite you think you are being, you will be winding the person up and embarrassing them, often in front of others, which will only exacerbate the situation.  

Yes if someone turns up with flip flops and a wife beater tee shirt, takes 3 swings on the 1st and does not manage to hit the ball then by all means something should probably be mentioned.  But talking to someone about an untucked shirt which, lets face it, is not doing any harm to anyone or spoiling anyone's enjoyment of the golf, no matter how polite you think you are being, just seems a little bit pathetic and sad to me in 2014. 

But hey ho, other views are available.

Also, serious question, would you or would you expect any member do the same to a group that was playing very slowly and not letting anyone through?  Would you have a word in the same way you'd have a word if they were keeping up with play and behaving fine, but someone had a shirt untucked?
		
Click to expand...


Fast becoming a fan of urs HK all in the red i agree 100% with

Bit in the blue just trying to picture it ha ha no doubt someone wont like the description tho


----------



## North Mimms (Oct 2, 2014)

Mr Mimms went with our neighbour to play at neighbour's course.

They didn't realise that there was some ladies county matchplay final on the same day, although they had been given a tee time a good hour behind the ladies

As a fast moving 2 ball, they eventually caught up with the ladies matches, but did not want to ask to play through and disrupt their Final.
But then they had to wait on the 17th tee once the final and deciding match was won while all the ladies hugged and kissed, then posed for photographs on the green. Which took forever!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 2, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			Mr Mimms went with our neighbour to play at neighbour's course.

They didn't realise that there was some ladies county matchplay final on the same day, although they had been given a tee time a good hour behind the ladies

As a fast moving 2 ball, they eventually caught up with the ladies matches, but did not want to ask to play through and disrupt their Final.
But then they had to wait on the 17th tee once the final and deciding match was won while all the ladies hugged and kissed, then posed for photographs on the green. Which took forever!
		
Click to expand...

He could have done a Neil Baldwin and gone up to them as asked that as it all looked such fun if he could have a kiss too


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			But would it not be the case that in a world where participation and membership numbers are falling then there are much bigger things to worry about than someone having an untucked shirt?  And whilst I am sure you try and do it as politely as possible, there are people out there who either lack the necessary social skills or just plain enjoy acting like a school teacher and telling people off. And in a vast majority of cases this will end up winding someone up.  

As no one likes being 'told off' for what they are wearing, it's like being back at school and it only reinforces the perception that golf is a not particularly welcoming sport.  No matter how polite you think you are being, you will be winding the person up and embarrassing them, often in front of others, which will only exacerbate the situation.  

Yes if someone turns up with flip flops and a wife beater tee shirt, takes 3 swings on the 1st and does not manage to hit the ball then by all means something should probably be mentioned.  But talking to someone about an untucked shirt which, lets face it, is not doing any harm to anyone or spoiling anyone's enjoyment of the golf, no matter how polite you think you are being, just seems a little bit pathetic and sad to me in 2014. 

But hey ho, other views are available.

Also, serious question, would you or would you expect any member do the same to a group that was playing very slowly and not letting anyone through?  Would you have a word in the same way you'd have a word if they were keeping up with play and behaving fine, but someone had a shirt untucked?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but if you want to play at a golf club then surely must accept the rules of the club regardless how silly they may be 

Everyone should realise that clubs have these dress codes and if people don't agree with them then don't play there


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Well whilst I might well agree with you on this I could play devil's advocate and ask whether it really matters at all that someone decided to 'can' playing golf altogether because they took umbrage at being asked at one club on one instance to tuck their shirt in.  Do I actually really need such a hyper-sensitive soul as a member of my club?  And even with falling numbers (we're increasing but need more) I maybe think not.

In our desperate hunt for new members and club sustainability we mustn't throw the baby out with the bathwater
		
Click to expand...

I've been told off for having an untucked shirt and I've not canned the game.  I still love it.  However I thought the chap that told me off was a sad pathetic chap who did his club or the game no favours whatsoever.  

As I intimated in a previous post, I'd respect a member a huge lot more who said something to *any* inconsiderate group (members or visitors) playing very slowly and spoiling the enjoyment of many others.  Yes I know that may well embarrass them, but inconsiderate slow players are a blight on the game.  People with untucked shirts or grey but not white socks with shorts are probably not.


----------



## matt71 (Oct 2, 2014)

The thing is I would rather not say anything to offending players (with untucked shirts) as I play golf to get rid of the stress of my everyday life and to enjoy the sport. I know that going up to someone will only cause friction and that is something I could do without.  However if a golf ball comes charging my way and nearly hits me (without a shout of fore) then that is a line I would cross.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 2, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			I've been told off for having an untucked shirt and I've not canned the game.  I still love it.  However I thought the chap that told me off was a sad pathetic chap who did his club or the game no favours whatsoever.  

As I intimated in a previous post, I'd respect a member a huge lot more who said something to *any* inconsiderate group (members or visitors) playing very slowly and spoiling the enjoyment of many others.  Yes I know that may well embarrass them, but inconsiderate slow players are a blight on the game.  People with untucked shirts or grey but not white socks with shorts are probably not.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I agree - and I for one would probably relax the dress code - certainly in areas such as having to have your shirt tucked in - after all many smart casual shirts are designed to be worn outside of the trouser - just plain daft that that would not be allowable.  

It is all about how you 'pull' someone up.  It's easy to do it pleasantly; it's easy to sound superior and pompous.  As in when some years ago I phoned a well known and highly respected Open Qualifier club not far from me to enquire about joining; I was told it was full; I asked if I could have an application form to get me on the waiting list; to to be told rather pompously down the line that if I didn't know any members (as I didn't) then membership was by invitation only.  Sod 'em thought I.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 2, 2014)

There are times in the heat of summer when my shirt will come untucked from my shorts. Sometimes I take it out to be more comfortable, sometimes it just happens over the 18 holes. Thankfully no one at my golf club has ever been petty enough to raise this as I am one of many in the same situation. We wear correct shorts, golfing shirts and tucked or not is so irrelevant to me it is not true. If anyone took the effort to walk over from their own game to inform me to tuck it in then I suspect I would treat them as the jumped up numpties they are. There are bigger issues for golf clubs. To do this to visitors would be appalling.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2014)

So it's appaling for people wanting to maintain the standards of the dress code of the club they pay money into ?

Again it will come down to how someone is asked


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 2, 2014)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There are times in the heat of summer when my shirt will come untucked from my shorts. Sometimes I take it out to be more comfortable, sometimes it just happens over the 18 holes. Thankfully no one at my golf club has ever been petty enough to raise this as I am one of many in the same situation. We wear correct shorts, golfing shirts and tucked or not is so irrelevant to me it is not true. If anyone took the effort to walk over from their own game to inform me to tuck it in then I suspect I would treat them as the jumped up numpties they are. There are bigger issues for golf clubs. To do this to visitors would be appalling.
		
Click to expand...

Despite what I might think I agree that it would be petty to pull someone up during the round - just depends what sort of state they looked - if they looked a mess then I might.  No harm though in mentioning on 1st tee.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but if you want to play at a golf club then surely must accept the rules of the club regardless how silly they may be 

Everyone should realise that clubs have these dress codes and if people don't agree with them then don't play there
		
Click to expand...

The trouble is people are not. And the game in the long term will suffer. 

To quote GM's esteemed editor in this months GM  _"I believe they (dress codes) can contribute to putting off newcomers off getting into the game and discourage golfers from spending more time (and money) at the club."_

In this months Todays Golfer a survey of 1000 of their readers found 71% thought it was time to ditch dress codes.  To quote their editorial "_Whilst the process of modernising may be difficult in some circumstances, clubs need to wake up and realise that the long term future of the game is more important than the length of someones socks'

_And I am pretty sure if I dug enough back copies of Golf World out I could find much the same quote from their editor. 

To quote the MD of the Centurian Golf Club in this months Todays' Golfer " _We are more concerned with running a business than the length of someones socks.  Telling people off for their dress shouldn't have a place when you are trying to create an inviting ambiance which encourages people to spend money". _I think we have a member of this club on here, may be they could tell us if this has resulted in the club being invaded by hooded youths in flip flops as seems to be the extrapolated scenario when you relax dress codes, according to some on here.

To quote Dennis Pugh " _Being told how to dress is a crazy concept in a game for enjoyment.  What someone wears won't spoil my enjoyment of the game, but their poor knowledge and bad manners will.  The game must attract new people or become a niche sport for snobs."_

So all the major golf publications seem to think it is an issue, as does the MD of one of the most high profile new clubs that has opened recently.

So just taking the Canute like and in my opinion myopic stance of 'If you don't like the rules then that's your problem' may possibly not be the best thing for the future of the game.  And actually you could argue it's more the game's problems.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes understand that BUT that's up to the club themselves

If they have those rules in place then follow them if you wish to play at their course 

If people dont want to play golf at clubs that require dress standards then go to clubs that don't have dress standards


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 2, 2014)

Playing in a large society day at Hanbury Manor, the way we were treated from start to finish was disgraceful.  We were delayed two hours because they had double booked with no attempt at an apology we were then put in some grubby back room and served with the worst food I have ever not eaten.


----------



## matt71 (Oct 2, 2014)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Playing in a large society day at Hanbury Manor, the way we were treated from start to finish was disgraceful.  We were delayed two hours because they had double booked with no attempt at an apology we were then put in some grubby back room and served with the worst food I have ever not eaten.
		
Click to expand...

 Hope you got some money back as that is bobbins!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			Mr Mimms went with our neighbour to play at neighbour's course.

They didn't realise that there was some ladies county matchplay final on the same day, although they had been given a tee time a good hour behind the ladies

As a fast moving 2 ball, they eventually caught up with the ladies matches, but did not want to ask to play through and disrupt their Final.
But then they had to wait on the 17th tee once the final and deciding match was won while all the ladies hugged and kissed, then posed for photographs on the green. Which took forever!
		
Click to expand...

Ladies hugging and kissing each other and posing for photo's, I'd pay good money to see that.  

Are you sure Mr Mimms was at a golf course and not somewhere a little less reputable?


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			The trouble is people are not. And the game in the long term will suffer. 

To quote GM's esteemed editor in this months GM  _"I believe they (dress codes) can contribute to putting off newcomers off getting into the game and discourage golfers from spending more time (and money) at the club."_

In this months Todays Golfer a survey of 1000 of their readers found 71% thought it was time to ditch dress codes.  To quote their editorial "_Whilst the process of modernising may be difficult in some circumstances, clubs need to wake up and realise that the long term future of the game is more important than the length of someones socks'

_And I am pretty sure if I dug enough back copies of Golf World out I could find much the same quote from their editor. 

To quote the MD of the Centurian Golf Club in this months Todays' Golfer " _We are more concerned with running a business than the length of someones socks.  Telling people off for their dress shouldn't have a place when you are trying to create an inviting ambiance which encourages people to spend money". _I think we have a member of this club on here, may be they could tell us if this has resulted in the club being invaded by hooded youths in flip flops as seems to be the extrapolated scenario when you relax dress codes, according to some on here.

To quote Dennis Pugh " _Being told how to dress is a crazy concept in a game for enjoyment.  What someone wears won't spoil my enjoyment of the game, but their poor knowledge and bad manners will.  The game must attract new people or become a niche sport for snobs."_

So all the major golf publications seem to think it is an issue, as does the MD of one of the most high profile new clubs that has opened recently.

So just taking the Canute like and in my opinion myopic stance of 'If you don't like the rules then that's your problem' may possibly not be the best thing for the future of the game.  And actually you could argue it's more the game's problems.
		
Click to expand...


TBH all this talk of stopping people playing the game because of dress codes  is rubbish, if you cannot be bothered to wear a reasonable shirt and trousers, them what else could you not be bothered to do?

Some clubs want to maintain a standard, if you don't want to do that... fair enough play some where else.


----------



## 6inchcup (Oct 2, 2014)

:thup:



patricks148 said:



			TBH all this talk of stopping people playing the game because of dress codes  is rubbish, if you cannot be bothered to wear a reasonable shirt and trousers, them what else could you not be bothered to do?

Some clubs want to maintain a standard, if you don't want to do that... fair enough play some where else.

Click to expand...

is the correct answer.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 2, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			TBH all this talk of stopping people playing the game because of dress codes  is rubbish, if you cannot be bothered to wear a reasonable shirt and trousers, them what else could you not be bothered to do?

Some clubs want to maintain a standard, if you don't want to do that... fair enough play some where else.

Click to expand...

Absolutely agree. There are plenty of modern proprietary clubs with more relaxed dress codes so no shortage of opportunities to play.

If, on the other hand, the members of old established members' clubs wish to retain their traditional rules then surely it is within their rights to do so.


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Oct 2, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Personally I'd email your experience to the club. Unless they know how visitors are being treated there's no chance of it changing
		
Click to expand...

I agree with Homer, if they dont know they can't fix it. 

If the members had waited a moment they'd have seen you going for the other rake. There is an etiquette to follow however shouting at visitors without knowing what is happening is not on at all.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			The trouble is people are not. And the game in the long term will suffer. 

To quote GM's esteemed editor in this months GM  _"I believe they (dress codes) can contribute to putting off newcomers off getting into the game and discourage golfers from spending more time (and money) at the club."_

In this months Todays Golfer a survey of 1000 of their readers found 71% thought it was time to ditch dress codes.  To quote their editorial "_Whilst the process of modernising may be difficult in some circumstances, clubs need to wake up and realise that the long term future of the game is more important than the length of someones socks'

_And I am pretty sure if I dug enough back copies of Golf World out I could find much the same quote from their editor. 

To quote the MD of the Centurian Golf Club in this months Todays' Golfer " _We are more concerned with running a business than the length of someones socks.  Telling people off for their dress shouldn't have a place when you are trying to create an inviting ambiance which encourages people to spend money". _I think we have a member of this club on here, may be they could tell us if this has resulted in the club being invaded by hooded youths in flip flops as seems to be the extrapolated scenario when you relax dress codes, according to some on here.

To quote Dennis Pugh " _Being told how to dress is a crazy concept in a game for enjoyment.  What someone wears won't spoil my enjoyment of the game, but their poor knowledge and bad manners will.  The game must attract new people or become a niche sport for snobs."_

So all the major golf publications seem to think it is an issue, as does the MD of one of the most high profile new clubs that has opened recently.

So just taking the Canute like and in my opinion myopic stance of 'If you don't like the rules then that's your problem' may possibly not be the best thing for the future of the game.  And actually you could argue it's more the game's problems.
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree with you. I've been victim of the fashion gestapo and even been told I couldn't wear my FJ myjoys as the colours were too "bizarre". Went back to the pro shop, asked for a full refund of my nearly three figure green fee and left. Won't be back. How can wearing golf shoes contradict a code? Apparently they don't like anything more exotic of white, brown or black.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2014)

Which course told you that you couldn't wear your golf shoes because of the colour ?!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Which course told you that you couldn't wear your golf shoes because of the colour ?!
		
Click to expand...

New Zealand


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2014)

And the club told you that you couldn't wear your golf shoes ?!


----------



## User20205 (Oct 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Which course told you that you couldn't wear your golf shoes because of the colour ?!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds a bit fishy to me. Still we've no reason to doubt it so must be true.

On a related note, I've read the op, I'm struggling to believe the events outlined actually happened. One incident maybe, but multiple on the same visit?? Really

I've played at some really traditional clubs, I'm a member of one.  I've never had an issue, sometimes visitors, I believe, feel uncomfortable, and any incident can be taken out of context.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 2, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			New Zealand
		
Click to expand...

'tis indeed a sanctuary! 

They probably thought you'd scare the 'previous owners' name-tags off their 'dead mans shoes' :lockers:

You missed a lovely experience! But for a bizarre, and frankly ridiculous (theirs not yours!), reason!


----------



## North Mimms (Oct 2, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I have to agree with you. I've been victim of the fashion gestapo and even been told I couldn't wear my FJ myjoys as the colours were too "bizarre". Went back to the pro shop, asked for a full refund of my nearly three figure green fee and left. Won't be back. How can wearing golf shoes contradict a code? Apparently they don't like anything more exotic of white, brown or black.
		
Click to expand...

Which particular pair of bizarre MyJoys were these? Colour combo?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And the club told you that you couldn't wear your golf shoes ?!
		
Click to expand...

Got told by two members in the locker room and then by another on the way to the car to get my clubs. Having already paid my green fee I went back and got a refund and left. Wasn't prepared to stay and play in a place where I was constantly going to be inspected and commented on. 

Fortunately have been back several times since without a repeat but left a very sour taste. In hindsight I should have discussed it in greater detail with the pro or the secretary but just felt so unwelcome as a visitor I wanted no part of it nor for them to have my hard earned. It was a fair while back and times and fashion have changed


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2014)

So you reacted because of a couple members and didnt seek clarification of any rule on shoe colour ?

What about your playing partners and how long ago are we talking here ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So you reacted because of a couple members and didnt seek clarification of any rule on shoe colour ?

What about your playing partners and how long ago are we talking here ?
		
Click to expand...

Read the reply. I CLEARLY said in hindsight I should have sought clarification but felt annoyed at the comments and hostility I'd already received that I left. My partner was pretty embarrassed by the way I was spoken to. It was very condescending and having had it twice (locker room and car park) I wanted no part of it. Must have been at least six or seven years ago


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2014)

What colours were they ?! 

Never heard anything like it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What colours were they ?! 

Never heard anything like it
		
Click to expand...

What difference does it make? I posted my experiences and now you want a finite report.


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What colours were they ?! 

Never heard anything like it
		
Click to expand...

New Zealand is a very 'traditional' club, but I would love to see the rule that banned golf shoes on taste.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What difference does it make? I posted my experiences and now you want a finite report.
		
Click to expand...

 Well I guess if you are being told by three members that you can't wear some shoes based on the colour then the colour of the shoes would be an important part of the story when reliving it


----------



## User20205 (Oct 2, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What difference does it make? I posted my experiences and now you want a finite report.
		
Click to expand...

We're just getting some background info, homer. I'd like to know what these offensive colours were so I don't make the same mistake if ever I have the pleasure of playing New Zealand. Consider it a public service.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2014)

richart said:



			New Zealand is a very 'traditional' club, but I would love to see the rule that banned golf shoes on taste.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no doubt it is very traditional - seen a number of them but never heard of shoes being banned on colour nor members suggesting as such


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well I guess if you are being told by three members that you can't wear some shoes based on the colour then the colour of the shoes would be an important part of the story when reliving it
		
Click to expand...

 Pro at my club has some Pompey golf shoes. Probably wouldn't get on a course in Southampton.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2014)

richart said:



			New Zealand is a very 'traditional' club, but I would love to see the rule that banned golf shoes on taste.
		
Click to expand...

Never said it was a rule, more the arrogant and condescending tone of these members saying the shoes were inappropriate. They were white with a pink side panel and lime green toe. Not a winner in the fashion stakes I'm sure but a pair of functional shoes.


----------



## User20205 (Oct 2, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Never said it was a rule, more the arrogant and condescending tone of these members saying the shoes were inappropriate. They were white with a pink side panel and lime green toe. Not a winner in the fashion stakes I'm sure but a pair of functional shoes.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they were correct in hindsight. Sounds like you borrowed them from coco the clown.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2014)

richart said:



			Pro at my club has some Pompey golf shoes. Probably wouldn't get on a course in Southampton.

Click to expand...

Blimey best find out which clubs I can wear red and white shoes at


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2014)

richart said:



			New Zealand is a very 'traditional' club, but I would love to see the rule that banned golf shoes on taste.
		
Click to expand...




therod said:



			Maybe they were correct in hindsight. Sounds like you borrowed them from coco the clown.
		
Click to expand...

As I said they weren't going to win any fashion prizes but I have some far more garish pairs I've worn there and other places since without issue. Maybe these members were put off by the pink in them and didn't want "that sort of boy" playing their course


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Blimey best find out which clubs I can wear red and white shoes at
		
Click to expand...

 You would be fine at New Zealand. Just white, pink and green that are frowned on there.:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2014)

richart said:



			You would be fine at New Zealand. Just white, pink and green that are frowned on there.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Definitely think it was the pink. They went to shoe heaven a few years back but would I have got a game at Blackmoor in them.


----------



## North Mimms (Oct 2, 2014)

therod said:



			Maybe they were correct in hindsight. Sounds like you borrowed them from coco the clown.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly worried that the flower in his lapel was going to squirt water over the bar staff, and the wheels fall off his golf trolley


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2014)

richart said:



			You would be fine at New Zealand. Just white, pink and green that are frowned on there.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Phew that's a relief thought they would be banished


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Definitely think it was the pink. They went to shoe heaven a few years back but would I have got a game at Blackmoor in them.
		
Click to expand...

 I think the jury is out on that one.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2014)

richart said:



			I think the jury is out on that one.
		
Click to expand...

High standards at Blackmoor :thup:


----------



## User20205 (Oct 2, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			Possibly worried that the flower in his lapel was going to squirt water over the bar staff, and the wheels fall off his golf trolley

View attachment 12439

Click to expand...

That's a good likeness to homer


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2014)

therod said:



			That's a good likeness to homer

Click to expand...

Apart from being left handed and better dressed


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 2, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			Possibly worried that the flower in his lapel was going to squirt water over the bar staff, and the wheels fall off his golf trolley

View attachment 12439

Click to expand...


Is that Mr Tumble


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Apart from being left handed and better dressed
		
Click to expand...

Bit dark early Monday morning ?


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 2, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I have to agree with you. I've been victim of the fashion gestapo and even been told I couldn't wear my FJ myjoys as the colours were too "bizarre". Went back to the pro shop, asked for a full refund of my nearly three figure green fee and left. *Won't be back.*...
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			...
*Fortunately have been back several times since *...
		
Click to expand...

K?


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 2, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			K? 

Click to expand...

Quality spot.
Another massive hole being dug.


----------



## muttleee (Oct 3, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I have to agree with you. I've been victim of the fashion gestapo and even been told I *couldn't* wear my FJ myjoys as the colours were too "bizarre".
		
Click to expand...

They actually told you it was *forbidden* to play there in garish shoes?


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 3, 2014)

Slicer30 said:



			I found Kilkenny one of the most unwelcoming of places I have been to in the South - took an Austrailian buddy of mine on a short tour before he flew home for good.  We were living in Dublin so had a few days driving about Waterford, Wexford, Tipperary and Kilkenny.  

Was amazed at how unfriendly it was in Kilkenny, hated the place.  Everyone you spoke to Scowled at you.
		
Click to expand...

Hasnt Changed mate , nor is it likely to ..


----------



## Crawfy (Oct 4, 2014)

Being told by the Starter at Muirfield that my putter cover was not "appreciated". It was an MD Norman Drew, i.e it was white leather with green embroidered shamrocks. Unfortunately no-one else witnessed the comment, and I kept it to myself till now to prevent any embarrassment to my friend who had bought the 4-ball at an auction and was kind enough to invite me. Outwith the caveman opinion of one person, it was a bucket list day.

Erin go brah!


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 4, 2014)

Maith an buachaill ,is maith thu, :thup:


----------



## rosecott (Oct 4, 2014)

Perhaps we need an Irish speaking mod to ensure that Crawfy and Bladeplayer are not using unacceptable sweary type words.


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 4, 2014)

rosecott said:



			Perhaps we need an Irish speaking mod to ensure that Crawfy and Bladeplayer are not using unacceptable sweary type words.
		
Click to expand...


.... you should hear us talk real time in the english language  , ask Phil & Gibbo. even more confusing than the cupla focal as gaeilge ...

Mods i promise focal is not a bad word


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			The trouble is people are not. And the game in the long term will suffer. 

To quote GM's esteemed editor in this months GM  _"I believe they (dress codes) can contribute to putting off newcomers off getting into the game and discourage golfers from spending more time (and money) at the club."_

In this months Todays Golfer a survey of 1000 of their readers found 71% thought it was time to ditch dress codes.  To quote their editorial "_Whilst the process of modernising may be difficult in some circumstances, clubs need to wake up and realise that the long term future of the game is more important than the length of someones socks'

_And I am pretty sure if I dug enough back copies of Golf World out I could find much the same quote from their editor. 

To quote the MD of the Centurian Golf Club in this months Todays' Golfer " _We are more concerned with running a business than the length of someones socks.  Telling people off for their dress shouldn't have a place when you are trying to create an inviting ambiance which encourages people to spend money". _I think we have a member of this club on here, may be they could tell us if this has resulted in the club being invaded by hooded youths in flip flops as seems to be the extrapolated scenario when you relax dress codes, according to some on here.

To quote Dennis Pugh " _Being told how to dress is a crazy concept in a game for enjoyment.  What someone wears won't spoil my enjoyment of the game, but their poor knowledge and bad manners will.  The game must attract new people or become a niche sport for snobs."_

So all the major golf publications seem to think it is an issue, as does the MD of one of the most high profile new clubs that has opened recently.

So just taking the Canute like and in my opinion myopic stance of 'If you don't like the rules then that's your problem' may possibly not be the best thing for the future of the game.  And actually you could argue it's more the game's problems.
		
Click to expand...

Depends entirely on your viewpoint. If I want to sit in a lounge with a load of guys in cut off denims and football shirts I can do that in my local boozer. I don't expect it at my golf club. There is plenty of smart trendy golf gear available at reasonable cost so absolutely no reason whatsoever for people not to conform.



patricks148 said:



			TBH all this talk of stopping people playing the game because of dress codes  is rubbish, if you cannot be bothered to wear a reasonable shirt and trousers, them what else could you not be bothered to do?

Some clubs want to maintain a standard, if you don't want to do that... fair enough play some where else.

Click to expand...

Well said that man  :thup:


----------



## SaintHacker (Oct 4, 2014)

richart said:



			Pro at my club has some Pompey golf shoes. Probably wouldn't get on a course in Southampton.

Click to expand...

Does he get an extra parking space for his caravan at the club?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 4, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Depends entirely on your viewpoint.* If I want to sit in a lounge with a load of guys in cut off denims and football shirts I can do that in my local boozer*. I don't expect it at my golf club. There is plenty of smart trendy golf gear available at reasonable cost so absolutely no reason whatsoever for people not to conform.



Well said that man  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yes, because that is what will happen.  As if you say that people can wear what they feel comfortable in then all the kind of people who wear football shirts and cut of denims whatever the hell they are will be gagging to go for a drink in a golf club bar. I bet they spend all their time saying _'this townie pub with it's high proportion of young females and banging tunes is great, but I'd rather be sat with a bunch of middle to old age men in a golf club bar.  Taxi, take me to the golf club bar post haste"

_Get real, the majority of people will still dress the same in their same golf uniforms, as currently golf attracts that kind of person. And talk of the vast majority of clubs being over run with hooded youths, football shorts or whatever other apocalyptic scenario you chose to bring up to try and prove your point is just an antiquated fantasy.  

It's nothing to do with being trendy, but to do with treating people who want  to spend their hard earned money with you like mature adults who are able to make a decision themselves on what is appropriate to play a sporting pass time.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 4, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Yes, because that is what will happen.  *As if you say that people can wear what they feel comfortable in then all the kind of people who wear football shirts and cut of denims* whatever the hell they are will be gagging to go for a drink in a golf club bar. I bet they spend all their time saying _'this townie pub with it's high proportion of young females and banging tunes is great, but I'd rather be sat with a bunch of middle to old age men in a golf club bar.  Taxi, take me to the golf club bar post haste"

_Get real, the majority of people will still dress the same in their same golf uniforms, as currently golf attracts that kind of person. And talk of the vast majority of clubs being over run with hooded youths, football shorts or whatever other apocalyptic scenario you chose to bring up to try and prove your point is just an antiquated fantasy.
		
Click to expand...

Thats exactly what you see people wearing at Tilsworth Golf Club near here digging their way around the golf course - it has a very relaxed dress code and people take advantage of that.

Golf clubs have dress codes because they like to keep to certain standards. If people feel those standards are not for them then dont play at those golf clubs - quite simple.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 4, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thats exactly what you see people wearing at Tilsworth Golf Club near here digging their way around the golf course - it has a very relaxed dress code and people take advantage of that.
		
Click to expand...

And who is that hurting? Who is suffering?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 4, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			And who is that hurting?
		
Click to expand...

The other golfers who would rather not seen them digging up the golf course whilst acting like footballers - because that is exactky what you see on that place. 

And it hurts the golf club because it struggles to attract members.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 4, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The other golfers who would rather not seen them digging up the golf course whilst acting like footballers - because that is exactky what you see on that place. 

And it hurts the golf club because it struggles to attract members.
		
Click to expand...

On the other side of the coin I've seen plenty dressed like this at local munis. As this is the easiest option for people to get into golf and enjoy a game should we really be driving them away with quibbles on what they're dressed in. I guess you could argue as they progress and join a proper club there's a need to respect the code and traditions but as an starting point do muni's really care about dress codes and should they anyway?


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 4, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			On the other side of the coin I've seen plenty dressed like this at local munis. As this is the easiest option for people to get into golf and enjoy a game should we really be driving them away with quibbles on what they're dressed in. I guess you could argue as they progress and join a proper club there's a need to respect the code and traditions but as an starting point do muni's really care about dress codes and should they anyway?
		
Click to expand...



I tend to agree with this.
My club is a muni and we see all kinds of dress.
In the summer there was a guy with no shirt on at all.
I don't like jeans,football etc on the golf course but surely its down to the quality
of the establishment.
I always dress smart,and when im invited to an away course I always adhere to the rules.
I believe that people who start in golf dressing down soon realise that its better to dress smart
and change their attitudes accordingly.


----------



## User20205 (Oct 4, 2014)

I do think the dress code argument is a red herring. This year a 'smart' Jean was allowed in our clubhouse, the world is still spinning on its axis

It's more of a green fee issue. No one is going to come to ours and chop it up, wheel spin buggies etc because it's Â£60 a round, that tends to keep the riff raft out

Our visitors tend to be limited to societies, corporate days, guests and a few twilight deal fellas. It works well.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 4, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thats exactly what you see people wearing at Tilsworth Golf Club near here digging their way around the golf course - it has a very relaxed dress code and people take advantage of that.
		
Click to expand...

So are you saying that if they wore 'Golf' clothing they'd suddenly stop 'digging their way around'? Because NONE of those wearing 'Golf'' clothing 'dig their way around'!

And that ALL those who wear 'non-Golf' clothes dig their way around?

Seems a bit snobby/snooty to me!

Seems like a 'starter' course where Golf can be experienced without a huge outlay. Those who become hooked will almost certainly come to realise that 'Golf' clothing is actually much better to play Golf in anyway!

The Shire has only a couple of Dress Code items (no Denim; Soft Spike Golf shoes required) that apply only on the course (doesn't apply to kids) and I've not seen anyone 'take advantage' of that minimal code - poor taste excepted.


----------



## c1973 (Oct 4, 2014)

I've not had a bad experience as a guest. Lucky me! 

One old chap gave me a bit of a look when I was a youngster though. 

I had never been on a course previously, knew nothing about course etiquette and had decided that a bench next to the 9th tee was a rather pleasant spot to partake of my peice n cheese (cheese sandwich) and can of coke. A group of elderly gents approached, one of them looking aghast at 2 young oiks having their 'peice' on the bench, before asking if they could play through. 

Play through???? What's he talking about thought I with a puzzled look on my cheese smeared face. 

The look of disgust grew.

'Can we go in front of you' asked one of his more genial friends? 

'Certainly, no problem, I didn't know what you meant there, we've just stopped for a peice cos we're starving' was my response. 

'Bloody shocking' says the one with 'the face on'. 

'There ye go', says the decent gentleman as he threw a brand new bright orange ball over to me (that I hadn't taken my eye off as I'd never seen one before), 'you have that and thanks for letting us play through'. The words play through accompanied by a wink.

I was delighted, I only had around half a dozen balls and they were all 'tatties'. Plus, I had just been taught my first bit of course etiquette into the bargain.


So, a possible bad experience as a youngster (not as a guest granted, but I think it's relevant) was actually turned into a very pleasant and eternally memorable one due to the friendliness and (I would suggest) ability of someone to notice an absolute novice with no clue of course etiquette but a desire to play the game.


I suspect quite a few folks could learn a lesson from the decent gentleman.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 4, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			So are you saying that if they wore 'Golf' clothing they'd suddenly stop 'digging their way around'? Because NONE of those wearing 'Golf'' clothing 'dig their way around'
		
Click to expand...

Didnt say that at all



			And that ALL those who wear 'non-Golf' clothes dig their way around?

Seems a bit snobby/snooty to me!
		
Click to expand...

Again not saying that at all and it will appear "snobby and snooty" when you try and make out im saying something when im not 



			Seems like a 'starter' course where Golf can be experienced without a huge outlay. Those who become hooked will almost certainly come to realise that 'Golf' clothing is actually much better to play Golf in anyway!

The Shire has only a couple of Dress Code items (no Denim; Soft Spike Golf shoes required) that apply only on the course (doesn't apply to kids) and I've not seen anyone 'take advantage' of that minimal code - poor taste excepted. 

Click to expand...

roll your eyes all day long 

My thinking will always be the same - if you dont want to wear the standard of dress that some courses require then go and play on another course but if you wish to play at the courses that require a dress standard dont cry and bleat when someone pulls you up on your dress if someone has failed to wear the attire in the correct manner for that course. 

i like dressing smart - i think it gives someone a sense of pride in themselves and i like that golf clubs have a sense of standards and a dress code.

I like the fact that golf itself has tradition and standards and people take pride in that .


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 4, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Didnt say that at all


Again not saying that at all and it will appear "snobby and snooty" when you try and make out im saying something when im not 


roll your eyes all day long 

My thinking will always be the same - if you dont want to wear the standard of dress that some courses require then go and play on another course but if you wish to play at the courses that require a dress standard dont cry and bleat when someone pulls you up on your dress if someone has failed to wear the attire in the correct manner for that course. 

i like dressing smart - i think it gives someone a sense of pride in themselves and i like that golf clubs have a sense of standards and a dress code.

I like the fact that golf itself has tradition and standards and people take pride in that .
		
Click to expand...

Im glad its getting colder,perhaps those horrible shorts will go away now


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 4, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Im glad its getting colder,perhaps those horrible shorts will go away now

Click to expand...

To be replaced by horrible trousers


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 4, 2014)

Turned up a couple of mins late to the first tee and a three ball jumped on the tee and teed off. It was not a problem at all as I was late. Three other guys who were waiting with them saw the first three guys play there second shot onto the green and saw them putt out. I heard one of the guys say when so and so coming. Another guy so oh he's here. That turned there three ball into a fourball and me and my mate thought hang on a minute. I said very politely, " gents we were late so it was not a problem to let you go, but your friends late so would you mind if us two teed off before you four. One of the guys effed and blinded for 30 secs. I told him if it upset him that much to tee off. He then effed and blinded for another thirty secs about how he was gonna. His mate who was late then put a spanner in the works by saying. Your right tash, I,m out of order so please tee off. His mate looked disgusted.

it proper wazzed me off but I shot my lowest ever round that day. What proper gripped my poo was that I mentioned it to the club captain who I knew well and investigated the "incident" and said his 20 yr member never saw the incident in that light. Fair enough and that is why I never joined Rufford.


----------



## Crow (Oct 4, 2014)

c1973 said:



			I've not had a bad experience as a guest. Lucky me! 

One old chap gave me a bit of a look when I was a youngster though. 

I had never been on a course previously, knew nothing about course etiquette and had decided that a bench next to the 9th tee was a rather pleasant spot to partake of my peice n cheese (cheese sandwich) and can of coke. A group of elderly gents approached, one of them looking aghast at 2 young oiks having their 'peice' on the bench, before asking if they could play through. 

Play through???? What's he talking about thought I with a puzzled look on my cheese smeared face. 

The look of disgust grew.

'Can we go in front of you' asked one of his more genial friends? 

'Certainly, no problem, I didn't know what you meant there, we've just stopped for a peice cos we're starving' was my response. 

'Bloody shocking' says the one with 'the face on'. 

'There ye go', says the decent gentleman as he threw a brand new bright orange ball over to me (that I hadn't taken my eye off as I'd never seen one before), 'you have that and thanks for letting us play through'. The words play through accompanied by a wink.

I was delighted, I only had around half a dozen balls and they were all 'tatties'. Plus, I had just been taught my first bit of course etiquette into the bargain.


So, a possible bad experience as a youngster (not as a guest granted, but I think it's relevant) was actually turned into a very pleasant and eternally memorable one due to the friendliness and (I would suggest) ability of someone to notice an absolute novice with no clue of course etiquette but a desire to play the game.


I suspect quite a few folks could learn a lesson from the decent gentleman. 

Click to expand...

That's a great story, a real heart warmer.


----------



## rosecott (Oct 4, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			My thinking will always be the same
		
Click to expand...

Really - what a surprise.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 4, 2014)

rosecott said:



			Really - what a surprise.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent insightful input :thup:


----------



## richy (Oct 4, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I have to agree with you. I've been victim of the fashion gestapo and even been told I couldn't wear my FJ myjoys as the colours were too "bizarre". *Went back to the pro shop, asked for a full refund of my nearly three figure green fee and left. Won't be back. *How can wearing golf shoes contradict a code? Apparently they don't like anything more exotic of white, brown or black.
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Got told by two members in the locker room and then by another on the way to the car to get my clubs. Having already paid my green fee I went back and got a refund and left. Wasn't prepared to stay and play in a place where I was constantly going to be inspected and commented on. 

*Fortunately have been back several times since *without a repeat but left a very sour taste. In hindsight I should have discussed it in greater detail with the pro or the secretary but just felt so unwelcome as a visitor I wanted no part of it nor for them to have my hard earned. It was a fair while back and times and fashion have changed
		
Click to expand...

Someone's pants are on fire


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 4, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Didnt say that at all
		
Click to expand...

So if they were conforming to the 'relaxed' dress code, what was your issue?



Liverpoolphil said:



			roll your eyes all day long
		
Click to expand...

The  was about the taste - Loudmouth gear included!



Liverpoolphil said:



			...
i like dressing smart - i think it gives someone a sense of pride in themselves and i like that golf clubs have a sense of standards and a dress code.

I like the fact that golf itself has tradition and standards and people take pride in that .
		
Click to expand...

But if a particular club has a 'relaxed' dress code and players are conforming to it, then it would certainly seem 'snobby/snooty' to criticise them for it! You may like dressing smart, but if others want to 'dress down' and the code allows it, then it really is 'snobby/snooty' to impose your 'likes' on others imo!



Liverpoolphil said:



			...
My thinking will always be the same - if you dont want to wear the standard of dress that some courses require then go and play on another course but if you wish to play at the courses that require a dress standard dont cry and bleat when someone pulls you up on your dress if someone has failed to wear the attire in the correct manner for that course. 
...
		
Click to expand...

That's quite different - and I agree btw -  to complying with a 'relaxed' dress code, but being 'looked down at by some 'snobby/snooty' guy who likes to dress smartly and thinks everyone else should too - even when the club deliberately has a 'relaxed dress code'!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 4, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			So if they were conforming to the 'relaxed' dress code, what was your issue?


The  was about the taste - Loudmouth gear included!



But if a particular club has a 'relaxed' dress code and players are conforming to it, then it would certainly seem 'snobby/snooty' to criticise them for it! You may like dressing smart, but if others want to 'dress down' and the code allows it, then it really is 'snobby/snooty' to impose your 'likes' on others imo!



That's quite different - and I agree btw -  to complying with a 'relaxed' dress code, but being 'looked down at by some 'snobby/snooty' guy who likes to dress smartly and thinks everyone else should too - even when the club deliberately has a 'relaxed dress code'!
		
Click to expand...

I think your posts just blur into nonsense and assumptions - i havent suggested anything you are saying in those posts - if you want to make stuff up to allow you the belief to look down on others then away you go - its starting to bore me now.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 4, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			...if you want to make stuff up to allow you the belief to look down on others then away you go - its starting to bore me now.
		
Click to expand...

You are the one that seems to be looking down on others! 

But hey-ho, much easier to 'be bored' than admit error/failure!

Anyway, lack of compliance with Dress Code must surely not be the worst experience as a guest!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm confused. You say the course in question has a "relaxed" dress code and people take advantage of that which implies you'd prefer them to be dressed in something that adheres to a stricter dress code. If the place has a relaxed dress code and no-one either deems it necessary to enforce anything different or polices it on the course then I can't see the issue and it certainly has no resemblance on their ability as a golfer. I've seen plenty of players dressed in proper attire that struggle to make contact and take divots and dig the course as you call it. I've also seen players in cargo pants and trainers play some good golf


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 4, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'm confused. You say the course in question has a "relaxed" dress code and people take advantage of that which implies you'd prefer them to be dressed in something that adheres to a stricter dress code. If the place has a relaxed dress code and no-one either deems it necessary to enforce anything different or polices it on the course then I can't see the issue and it certainly has no resemblance on their ability as a golfer. I've seen plenty of players dressed in proper attire that struggle to make contact and take divots and dig the course as you call it. I've also seen players in cargo pants and trainers play some good golf
		
Click to expand...

You being confused isnt really a new thing - believe two people have highlighted an inconsistency in your posts on this thead - in regards your apparent never going back to New Zealand Golf club yet going back loads of times ( they story that cheered everyone up )

As for the golf club in question - it has a relaxed set of rules - it allows shirts to be untucked , it allows cargo pants and its not monitored though so despite there being a dress code they allow people to go on to course with jeans and tracksuits and football tops and when being there i have witnessed them treat the golf course like a football pitch - digging up the fairways whilst trying happy gilmores , seen people take divots out of greens, hack the hell out of bunker whilst not even bothering to look for a rake - basically failing to show any sort of care towards the golf club and failing to show any sort of etiquette and its not a one off. if being snobby is not wanting those sort of people on a golf course then call me a snob .


----------



## Crawfy (Oct 4, 2014)

Go raibh Maith agat. ( It means thank you to all those wondering)


----------



## c1973 (Oct 4, 2014)

Crow said:



			That's a great story, a real heart warmer.
		
Click to expand...


Yeah, I must admit it does put a smile on my face whenever I recall it. I used to wonder what happened to the old fella, now I tend to wonder if he had a good round. I really hope he had his PB that day. It's strange how some things stick in your mind.

I think it's one of the reasons why I'm tolerant of youngsters that haven't quite worked out the rules yet. 


Another thing is, I played with that ball for ages before I lost it.  If only that were the case with the ones I use now! :fore:


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 4, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			when being there i have witnessed them treat the golf course like a football pitch - digging up the fairways whilst trying happy gilmores , seen people take divots out of greens, hack the hell out of bunker whilst not even bothering to look for a rake - basically failing to show any sort of care towards the golf club and failing to show any sort of etiquette and its not a one off. if being snobby is not wanting those sort of people on a golf course then call me a snob .
		
Click to expand...

Now that's a reason to to be 'unhappy with their conduct'!

But if they'd acted the same while wearing 'proper' golf gear would it have been ok?

Or would you have assumed they knew how to behave if they were wearing proper golf gear!

If the answer to either is 'Yes', the 'snob' could well be appropriate!

Boring I know, but hey-ho! 

Btw. Dress 'snobbery' seems quite prevalent with ex-military folk - probably from years of getting shouted at about it. I've known a few who think it's ok to be a complete prat as long as your shoes shine and your trousers are pressed!


----------



## DanFST (Oct 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As for the golf club in question - it has a relaxed set of rules - it allows shirts to be untucked , it allows cargo pants and its not monitored though so despite there being a dress code they allow people to go on to course with jeans and tracksuits and football tops and when being there I have witnessed *them* treat the golf course like a football pitch.
		
Click to expand...

And thus lies the problem with some golfers. You are lumping people together because of their dress? Which breaks no rules, creating an us vs them mentality. If i'm playing my clubs 9 hole on a hot afternoon I will normally play it in football shorts and a vest. I can also do that at the local muni (par 60 jobbie) 

I get a fair few comments from people with the same opinion/snobbery as you when I play as a visitor somewhere. Despite breaking no rules. I'm 23, I am covered in tattoo's, I have a big beard and I love a smoke around the course . People such as yourself make assumptions and treat you differently, I won't bore you with individual instances. But i've even been moved into a sub room of the clubhouse bar at one club.

However at my club i'm well liked (I hope!), one of the few people that actually helps the groundsmen when it's needed. And i've made some great friends, some of whom are over 3 times my age. 

Rant over.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 5, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			To quote the MD of the Centurian Golf Club in this months Todays' Golfer " _We are more concerned with running a business than the length of someones socks.  Telling people off for their dress shouldn't have a place when you are trying to create an inviting ambiance which encourages people to spend money". _

Click to expand...

I think that the MD of the Centurion Club is batting from a fairly safe wicket with that comment.
With all due respect, the price of joining and annual membership costs alone are going to deter the "great unwashed" so I hardly see flip flops/cargo pants/string vests being an issue.
Just pointing out the obvious


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 5, 2014)

DanFST said:



			And thus lies the problem with some golfers. You are lumping people together because of their dress? Which breaks no rules, creating an us vs them mentality. If i'm playing my clubs 9 hole on a hot afternoon I will normally play it in football shorts and a vest. I can also do that at the local muni (par 60 jobbie) 

I get a fair few comments from people with the same opinion/snobbery as you when I play as a visitor somewhere. Despite breaking no rules. I'm 23, I am covered in tattoo's, I have a big beard and I love a smoke around the course . People such as yourself make assumptions and treat you differently, I won't bore you with individual instances. But i've even been moved into a sub room of the clubhouse bar at one club.

However at my club i'm well liked (I hope!), one of the few people that actually helps the groundsmen when it's needed. And i've made some great friends, some of whom are over 3 times my age. 

Rant over.
		
Click to expand...

I was judging the people i witnessed on their ability to treat the golf course as a football pitch and show zero appreciation and etiquette towards other golfers and the golf course themselves.

But as i said in the other posts - if people go to a golf course with a dress code and get pulled up when they dont meet the standards required by someone then they have no grounds to complain if it is done in a polite manner.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			i like dressing smart - i think it gives someone a sense of pride in themselves and i like that golf clubs have a sense of standards and a dress code.

I like the fact that golf itself has tradition and standards and people take pride in that .
		
Click to expand...

And no one will stop you dressing smart.  You can still dress in what you perceive to be smart/traditional which is the golfers uniform.  As will the vast majority of fellow golfers. Including me.  I may untuck my shirt a bit and not have white socks with shorts, but that's about it. It's called personal freedom and being treated as an adult.  Which is what should happen to everyone.

I have no intention to wear a football shirt or jeans, but I'd like to think if I did see someone in that kind of dress I would not care a jot.  I'd much rather follow a 4 ball in untucked tee shirts with no collar or cargo type trousers who are considerate than a 2 ball dressed in traditional golfers uniform playing inconsiderately.  And the days where you could judge how people play by how they dress are long gone and attitudes like that seem stuck in the 1970s.  You can tell a whole lot more about someone by playing 9 holes with someone then what they are wearing.

I also agree that golf has some traditions that should be maintained, along side some archaic attitudes that need to be got rid of, to help the game modernise and adapt to current societal norms to help it attract people in today.  I do actually agree that some of the sense of tradition is a plus point for golf.  But confusing tradition with a refusal to modernise in any way, and dress codes, like it or not, is one of the main and easy ways to do this, is in my opinion is not helping the future of the game.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 5, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I think that the MD of the Centurion Club is batting from a fairly safe wicket with that comment.
With all due respect, the price of joining and annual membership costs alone are going to deter the "great unwashed" so I hardly see flip flops/cargo pants/string vests being an issue.
Just pointing out the obvious


Click to expand...

Fair point.  Although in my experience sometimes there is not a direct correlation between having shed loads of cash and dressing in a classy smart way.  But acknowledge string vests is probably not their outfit of choice at those kind of establishments.


----------



## drdel (Oct 5, 2014)

I happen to prefer to dress smart casual and it complies with Golf Club 'Rules' - I don't care how you want to dress that's up to you and if you happen to play golf so be it.

I simply can't be bothered to police the behaviour of others; a Club will have a 'character' of its own and will, over time, attract like minded people and others with different standards wont become members. If the odd visitor should turn up 'inappropriately' dressed so what - it won't spoil my enjoyment of my golf - I feel sorry for those who are so insecure they want everyone to comply with their view of the world.

Golf clubs and their members need to realise that a visitor is a potential member/customer!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 5, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			And no one will stop you dressing smart.  You can still dress in what you perceive to be smart/traditional which is the golfers uniform.  As will the vast majority of fellow golfers. Including me.  I may untuck my shirt a bit and not have white socks with shorts, but that's about it. It's called personal freedom and being treated as an adult.  Which is what should happen to everyone.

I have no intention to wear a football shirt or jeans, but I'd like to think if I did see someone in that kind of dress I would not care a jot.  I'd much rather follow a 4 ball in untucked tee shirts with no collar or cargo type trousers who are considerate than a 2 ball dressed in traditional golfers uniform playing inconsiderately.  And the days where you could judge how people play by how they dress are long gone and attitudes like that seem stuck in the 1970s.  You can tell a whole lot more about someone by playing 9 holes with someone then what they are wearing.

I also agree that golf has some traditions that should be maintained, along side some archaic attitudes that need to be got rid of, to help the game modernise and adapt to current societal norms to help it attract people in today.  I do actually agree that some of the sense of tradition is a plus point for golf.  But confusing tradition with a refusal to modernise in any way, and dress codes, like it or not, is one of the main and easy ways to do this, is in my opinion is not helping the future of the game.
		
Click to expand...

If the dress code of the course States that you must keep your shirt tucked in and wear the appropiate colour socks then you must abide by the club members desicion and respect that - regardless of what your opinion is or how you feel you should be treated 

It's their golf club and its up to them to make their choices on dress 

So if you are not abiding by the rules of the club then regardless of your opinion you will have no griunds to complain if someone tells you to tuck your shirt or wear the appropriate socks


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm enjoying the fact that you 2 haven't realized that you're arguing 2 different points yet... 

Carry on..

Ooh, and I've just realized that for the first time ever, I'm wearing golf attire to do something other than golf.. Except I'm wearing jeans obviously. I mean, who wears golf trousers socially?


----------



## pendodave (Oct 5, 2014)

drdel said:



			If the odd visitor should turn up 'inappropriately' dressed so what - it won't spoil my enjoyment of my golf - I feel sorry for those who are so insecure they want everyone to comply with their view of the world.

Golf clubs and their members need to realise that a visitor is a potential member/customer!
		
Click to expand...

This x lots.

What people choose to wear is a function of age, class, culture and race. Golf's 'traditions' were started when it was a game for the white upper/middle classes. Its dress codes reflect this. I suspect that some clubs/members, either consciously of not, are using dress codes as a couture equivalent of sticking a 'no blacks or Irish' sign above the door.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 5, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I'm enjoying the fact that you 2 haven't realized that you're arguing 2 different points yet... 

Carry on..

Ooh, and I've just realized that for the first time ever, I'm wearing golf attire to do something other than golf.. Except I'm wearing jeans obviously. I mean, who wears golf trousers socially? 

Click to expand...

Fair point well made. I'll shut up now, you never know, there is a very slight possibility that this subject may be discussed again in the future, so I'll wait on the off chance this happens.


----------



## richart (Oct 5, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I think that the MD of the Centurion Club is batting from a fairly safe wicket with that comment.
With all due respect, the price of joining and annual membership costs alone are going to deter the "great unwashed" so I hardly see flip flops/cargo pants/string vests being an issue.
Just pointing out the obvious


Click to expand...

 Only course I have ever seen a member in a buggy, with a ghetto blaster blaring out over the course.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 5, 2014)

richart said:



			Only course I have ever seen a member in a buggy, with a ghetto blaster blaring out over the course.
		
Click to expand...

That's why a 1-iron is a 'must-have' club then!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Yes, because that is what will happen.  As if you say that people can wear what they feel comfortable in then all the kind of people who wear football shirts and cut of denims whatever the hell they are will be gagging to go for a drink in a golf club bar. I bet they spend all their time saying _'this townie pub with it's high proportion of young females and banging tunes is great, but I'd rather be sat with a bunch of middle to old age men in a golf club bar.  Taxi, take me to the golf club bar post haste"

_Get real, the majority of people will still dress the same in their same golf uniforms, as currently golf attracts that kind of person. And talk of the vast majority of clubs being over run with hooded youths, football shorts or whatever other apocalyptic scenario you chose to bring up to try and prove your point is just an antiquated fantasy.  

It's nothing to do with being trendy, but to do with treating people who want  to spend their hard earned money with you like mature adults who are able to make a decision themselves on what is appropriate to play a sporting pass time.
		
Click to expand...

So if people are going to carry on playing golf in appropriate clothing (as you state above), why are you arguing with me about dress codes?


----------



## richart (Oct 5, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			That's why a 1-iron is a 'must-have' club then! 

Click to expand...

 Do you want to try that one with a certain Mr Vinnie Jones ?


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 5, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Yes, because that is what will happen.  As if you say that people can wear what they feel comfortable in then all the kind of people who wear football shirts and cut of denims whatever the hell they are will be gagging to go for a drink in a golf club bar. I bet they spend all their time saying _'this townie pub with it's high proportion of young females and banging tunes is great, but I'd rather be sat with a bunch of middle to old age men in a golf club bar.  Taxi, take me to the golf club bar post haste"

_Get real, the majority of people will still dress the same in their same golf uniforms, as currently golf attracts that kind of person. And talk of the vast majority of clubs being over run with hooded youths, football shorts or whatever other apocalyptic scenario you chose to bring up to try and prove your point is just an antiquated fantasy.  

It's nothing to do with being trendy, but to do with treating people who want  to spend their hard earned money with you like mature adults who are able to make a decision themselves on what is appropriate to play a sporting pass time.
		
Click to expand...

Just what is wrong with, as D4show posted earlier, you join a club that satisfies your desires for a dress code and a traditionalist has their version? Everyone's happy. Why take everything to its lowest common denominator? In effect you're forcing your dress code on those that don't want to go down that route.

And let's be honest, if a club was struggling for members/finance, they'd relax whatever rules they felt they needed to to bring in members.


----------



## North Mimms (Oct 5, 2014)

richart said:



			Only course I have ever seen a member in a buggy, with a ghetto blaster blaring out over the course.
		
Click to expand...

I see you your ghetto blaster buggy driver, and raise you Past Club captain wearing a pink wig, driving a ghetto blasting buggy


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 5, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Just what is wrong with, as D4show posted earlier, you join a club that satisfies your desires for a dress code and a traditionalist has their version? Everyone's happy. Why take everything to its lowest common denominator? In effect you're forcing your dress code on those that don't want to go down that route.

And let's be honest, if a club was struggling for members/finance, they'd relax whatever rules they felt they needed to to bring in members.
		
Click to expand...

I agree and as I said municipal golf is the traditional entry for many into golf and at times, there's little or no dress code. It still gives people an opportunity to rock up and play. If they effectively vandalise the course with their behaviour, then by all means kick them off. However the majority are enthusiastic if raw beginners and won't no, or frankly care too much at this stage. As long as golf is giving them a chance to play and enjoy the game then I think it's a good thing and if they're in jeans trainers and a football top so what as long as their pace of play is decent, they have a vague idea how to swing and don't cause offence or damage. 

If they progress and they want to move onto joining a club, then most will have laid down dress codes and it's to be accepted that when you join and pay your fees, you are accepting the dress code as part of these terms and condition.


----------



## North Mimms (Oct 5, 2014)

Why has this turned into yet another dress code thread?


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 5, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			Why has this turned into yet another dress code thread?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe because, as a visitor, people have been confronted about what they wear when visiting another club?? And maybe they should check with the club before they turn up...


----------



## rosecott (Oct 5, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			Why has this turned into yet another dress code thread?
		
Click to expand...

Haven't you noticed?

They always do.


----------



## North Mimms (Oct 5, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Maybe because, as a visitor, people have been confronted about what they wear when visiting another club?? And maybe they should check with the club before they turn up...
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but most of the above is not about people's own experiences as a guest, more their own views on dress codes


----------



## muttleee (Oct 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You being confused isnt really a new thing - believe two people have highlighted an inconsistency in your posts on this thead - in regards your apparent never going back to New Zealand Golf club yet going back loads of times ( they story that cheered everyone up )
		
Click to expand...

Still waiting to hear the outcome of this one.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 5, 2014)

muttleee said:



			Still waiting to hear the outcome of this one. 

Click to expand...

Believe its been asked a few times so im guessing it wont be answered.


----------



## muttleee (Oct 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Believe its been asked a few times so im guessing it wont be answered.
		
Click to expand...

Boo.


----------

